# No signal when using DVI



## strakallah

I swear I always have the dumbest problems.

I got a new 19" BenQ FP91G+ Monitor
Running it through Nvidia 7600GT PCI-E

The monitor came with a VGA cable and an adaptor for DVI to plug into the card. When I run this configuration everything is great.

I went out and bought a DVI cable today, plugged it in and nothing..."No signal detected"

Now this is probably something extremely simple because it is my first DVI anything. I can't seem to find any specific instructions in the manual besides "plug it in and turn on the power"


----------



## strakallah

Also, I'll mention that I have gone to the monitor menu and selected Miscellaneous then selected the DVI option for input. The screen goes black for a second then comes back on (this is with the vga adaptor being used). But it keeps defaulting back to D-Sub


----------



## krepta7

Usually this is because the video card isn't outputting to the DVI port. By default it will output to the VGA. Usually after 2-3 reboots it autodetects the DVI connection. You might be able to configure this better through the advanced display options in windows.


----------



## dai

have you gone into the monitor menu and set from annolouge to dvi


----------



## TheMatt

The GeForce 7600 is a dual DVI, have you tried the other DVI on it?


----------



## ebackhus

Most monitors that have DVI inputs use DVI-D signaling, or digital. If the DVI port on the card is a DVI-A (A for Ananlog) then it won't run the display. A DVI-I port does both. If you have a display with an analong (blue) cord then you can pop a DVI-VGA adapter onto the DVI port and see if it works. if it does then the DVI ports are analog or possibly DVI-I.


----------



## strakallah

From what I can tell I have the following
Vid card DVI-I
Monitor DVI-D
Cable DVI-I


----------



## strakallah

krepta7 said:


> Usually this is because the video card isn't outputting to the DVI port. By default it will output to the VGA. Usually after 2-3 reboots it autodetects the DVI connection. You might be able to configure this better through the advanced display options in windows.


Tried rebooting 4 times. Shouldn't it recognise it in the DOS bootup sequence anyway?



dai said:


> have you gone into the monitor menu and set from annolouge to dvi


I do but it only comes up when I'm running annologue in windows. If I swap it to DVI it just swaps it back to annologue.



TheMatt said:


> The GeForce 7600 is a dual DVI, have you tried the other DVI on it?


I've tried both. Both work with Annologue but neither work with DVI.


----------



## TheMatt

A DVI-I connector will _not_ fit in a DVI-D slot. Here are pictures of the two. Top is DVI-D (digital). Bottom is DVI-I (digital + analog). Check.


----------



## strakallah

It definatly fits and I see what you're saying but the female plug on the monitor has those 4 prongs for DVI-I but the manual for the BenQ monitor says DVI-D

The video card, monitor and cable all have those 4 prongs. I have physically looked at all of them


----------



## TheMatt

What happens if you use a DVI-D cable instead of DVI-I? Try that. You might not be able to use both the analog and digital of the DVI-I at the same time.


----------



## strakallah

I've picked up a D cable from ebay for $2. Should get it tomorrow.


----------



## TheMatt

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## strakallah

The answer was a DVI-D cable and it's not exactly how shown in all the images I've seen here or on the net.

It has gaps between the left set and right set of teeth.

Also, not sure why I bothered. I can't tell the dif in picture.


----------



## TheMatt

Glad you got it working.


----------



## strakallah

Just FYI
This is the cable (for anyone who has the same problem)










This is remotely hosted. I'm not sure if you want to host it on techsupportforum.com in case the image expires.


----------

